# Công ty Hòa Phát lọt top 10 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất tại Việt Nam



## longbuscu01 (13 Tháng năm 2021)

*Ngày 29/11/2020, tại Hà Nội, Công ty Cổ phần Báo cáo Đánh giá Việt Nam (Vietnam Report) phối hợp với Báo điện tử VietNamNet tổ chức Lễ công bố 500 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2020. Năm nay Tập đoàn thu mua phế liệu nhôm Hòa Phát đứng vị trí thứ 8 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2020 và vị trí thứ 2 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp tư nhân lợi nhuận tốt nhất tại Việt Nam 2020.*







_Ban tổ chức trao chứng nhận Top 500 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2018_

Sự kiện nhằm vinh danh những doanh nghiệp có kết quả hoạt động kinh doanh ấn tượng, đạt khả năng sinh lời tốt, có tiềm năng trở thành những cột trụ cho sự phát triển của nền kinh tế Việt Nam.

Năm 2017, Tập đoàn Hòa Phát đạt kết quả kinh doanh ấn tượng với doanh thu hợp nhất đạt 46.855 tỷ đồng, tăng 38% so với 2016. Đặc biệt, lợi nhuận sau thuế ghi nhận mức cao nhất trong lịch sử Hòa Phát khi đạt 8.015 tỷ đồng, vượt 33% so với kế hoạch và tăng 21% so với năm trước, nộp ngân sách nhà nước 5.000 tỷ đồng, tăng hơn 40% so với năm 2016.

Lũy kế 9 tháng/2020, HPG đã đạt 41.988 tỷ đồng doanh thu và 6.833 tỷ đồng lợi nhuận sau thuế, tăng tương ứng 24% và 22% so với cùng kỳ năm trước.

Ngoài Công ty mẹ, Công ty *thu mua phế liệu đồng* Hòa Phát cũng có mặt trong bảng xếp hạng Top 500 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam năm 2020, đứng ở vị trí thứ 50.Với thị phần chiếm 27,25% (theo số liệu của Hiệp hội thép Việt Nam, cập nhật tháng 10/2020), sản phẩm ống thép Hòa Phát luôn giữ thị phần số 1 tại thị trường trong nước. Là một trong những ngành hàng đóng vai trò chủ đạo, công ty có đóng góp lớn cho doanh thu và lợi nhuận của HPG cũng như cho ngân sách Nhà nước. Năm 2019, Dây cáp điện Hòa Phát được vinh danh trong top 100 doanh nghiệp nộp thuế TNDN nhiều nhất cả nước.

Bảng xếp hạng được xây dựng với mong muốn nâng cao uy tín, thương hiệu của doanh nghiệp, hỗ trợ doanh nghiệp trong việc thu hút nguồn lực, tiếp cận cơ hội kinh doanh mới thông qua việc gia tăng lòng tin của các đối tác, nhà đầu tư, giúp doanh nghiệp nâng cao năng lực cạnh tranh và phát triển bền vững trong bối cảnh hội nhập kinh tế ngày càng sâu rộng.

*Sáng ngày 1/12/2020, tại Lễ công bố Doanh nghiệp có năng lực tài chính tốt nhất sàn chứng khoán Việt Nam năm 2018, Tập đoàn Hòa Phát đã được vinh danh “Doanh nghiệp có năng lực quản trị tài chính tốt nhất và đứng đầu ngành Thép” và “Doanh nghiệp 3 năm liền đạt chỉ số tài chính tốt nhất sàn chứng khoán Việt Nam”.*






_Chị Nguyễn Thị Thảo Nguyên, Phó Tổng giám đốc nhận giải thưởng kép do Ban tổ chức trao tặng_

Sự kiện nằm trong chương trình “Đánh giá năng lực hoạt động doanh nghiệp" do báo Diễn đàn Doanh nghiệp - VCCI phối hợp với Viện Nghiên cứu và Phát triển Doanh nghiệp triển khai. Chương trình được thực hiện thường niên trên cơ sở khảo sát, đánh giá 21 tiêu chí tài chính liên quan đến mọi mặt hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh của các Doanh nghiệp niêm yết trên sàn chứng khoán Việt Nam thuộc 32 lĩnh vực kinh tế thông qua Bản cáo bạch hàng năm với phương pháp đánh giá toàn diện, đảm bảo kết quả chính xác và khách quan.

Hệ số nợ trên vốn chủ sở hữu và hệ số nợ vay ngân hàng trên vốn chủ sở hữu của Tập đoàn đều đạt trong ngưỡng an toàn và được kiểm soát tốt qua các năm, thường chỉ trong khoảng 0,5 – 0,8 lần. Hệ số khả năng thanh toán hiện thời và khả năng thanh toán nhanh đều tốt dần lên qua hàng năm. Tại 31/12/2017, hệ số khả năng thanh toán hiện thời và khả năng thanh toán nhanh lần lượt là 1,79 lần và 1,12 lần.

Chính thức niêm yết cổ phiếu trên sàn Giao dịch chứng khoán thành phố Hồ Chí Minh (HOSE) từ tháng 11/2007, đến nay, Hòa Phát luôn nằm trong top các công ty có mức vốn hóa lớn nhất thị trường với kết quả kinh doanh ấn tượng.

Song hành với việc đạt chuẩn công bố thông tin công khai, minh bạch, tiềm lực tài chính mạnh, năm 2019, Tập đoàn Hòa Phát có doanh thu hợp nhất đạt 46.855 tỷ đồng, tăng 38% so với 2016. Đặc biệt, lợi nhuận sau thuế ghi nhận mức cao nhất trong lịch sử Hòa Phát khi đạt 8.015 tỷ đồng, vượt 33% so với kế hoạch và tăng 21% so với năm trước, nộp ngân sách nhà nước 5.000 tỷ đồng, tăng hơn 40% so với năm 2019.

Lũy kế 9 tháng năm 2020, HPG đã đạt 41.988 tỷ đồng doanh thu và 6.833 tỷ đồng lợi nhuận sau thuế, tăng tương ứng 24% và 22% so với cùng kỳ năm trước.

Trong bảng xếp hạng Profit500 – Top 500 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam năm 2020, Tập đoàn *thu mua phế liệu inox* Hòa Phát cũng thăng hạng từ vị trí thứ 10 lên vị trí thứ 8 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2020 và từ vị trí thứ 3 lên vị trí thứ 2 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp tư nhân lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2020.

Trước đó, Hòa Phát cũng được vinh danh trong bảng xếp hạng “50 công ty kinh doanh hiệu quả nhất Việt Nam” và top “50 công ty niêm yết tốt nhất” năm 2018 do Forbes Việt Nam xếp hạng.


----------

